# Java Mobile SDK 3 - Can't Connect to Device Manager



## The_S (10. Jul 2009)

Hi-Ho,

ich bekomm beim Starten des 3er SDKs von Sun folgende Fehlermeldung


```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>Log Session: Thursday, July 9, 2009 9:40:39 PM CEST
>System Info: 
  Product Version         = Java(TM) ME Platform SDK 3.0
  Operating System        = Windows Vista version 6.0 running on x86
  Java; VM; Vendor        = 1.6.0_10; Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM 11.0-b15; Sun Microsystems Inc.
  Runtime                 = Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 1.6.0_10-b33
  Java Home               = C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre
  System Locale; Encoding = de_DE (cdctoolbar); Cp1252
  Home Directory          = C:\Users\Stefan
  Current Directory       = C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\bin
  User Directory          = C:\Users\Stefan\javame-sdk\toolbar\3.0
  Installation            = C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\javamesdk1
                            C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\ide10
                            C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\java2
                            C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\mobility8
                            C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\profiler2
                            C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\platform9
  Boot & Ext. Classpath   = C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\resources.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\rt.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\sunrsasign.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\jsse.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\jce.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\charsets.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\classes;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\ext\dnsns.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\ext\localedata.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\ext\sunjce_provider.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\ext\sunmscapi.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre\lib\ext\sunpkcs11.jar
  Application Classpath   = C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\platform9\lib\boot.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\platform9\lib\org-openide-modules.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\platform9\lib\org-openide-util.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\lib\dt.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\lib\tools.jar
  Startup Classpath       = C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\platform9\core\core.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\platform9\core\org-openide-filesystems.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0\toolbar\javamesdk1\core\locale\core_cdctoolbar.jar
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WARNUNG [org.netbeans.core.projects.cache]: Inefficient to include an empty layer in a module: jar:file:/C:/Program%20Files/Java/Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0/toolbar/javamesdk1/modules/org-netbeans-modules-javame-common.jar!/org/netbeans/modules/javame/common/resources/layer.xml
WARNUNG [org.netbeans.core.projects.cache]: Inefficient to include an empty layer in a module: jar:file:/C:/Program%20Files/Java/Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0/toolbar/javamesdk1/modules/org-netbeans-modules-e2e.jar!/org/netbeans/modules/e2e/layer.xml
WARNUNG [org.openide.filesystems.Ordering]: Not all children in Services/MIMEResolver/ marked with the position attribute: [org-netbeans-modules-javame-netmon-data-NetMonDataResolver.xml], but some are: [org-netbeans-modules-java-mime-resolver.xml, org-apache-tools-ant-module-mime-resolver.xml, org-netbeans-modules-editor-settings-storage-mime-resolver.xml, org-netbeans-modules-url-mime-resolver.xml, org-netbeans-modules-pdf-mime-resolver.xml, org-netbeans-modules-jar-mime-resolver.xml, org-netbeans-modules-editor-codetemplates-mime-resolver.xml]
WARNUNG [org.openide.filesystems.Ordering]: Not all children in Services/MIMEResolver/ marked with the position attribute: [org-netbeans-modules-javame-netmon-data-NetMonDataResolver.xml], but some are: [org-netbeans-modules-java-mime-resolver.xml, org-apache-tools-ant-module-mime-resolver.xml, org-netbeans-modules-editor-settings-storage-mime-resolver.xml, org-netbeans-modules-url-mime-resolver.xml, org-netbeans-modules-pdf-mime-resolver.xml, org-netbeans-modules-jar-mime-resolver.xml, org-netbeans-modules-editor-codetemplates-mime-resolver.xml]
-- listing properties --
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
netbeans.user=C:\Users\Stefan\javame-sdk\toolbar\3.0
sun.java.launcher=SUN_STANDARD
sun.management.compiler=HotSpot Client Compiler
uei-proxy.default-device=DefaultCldcPhone1
jsr120.server.port=54455
os.name=Windows Vista
sun.boot.class.path=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre...
sun.desktop=windows
java.vm.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
emulator.connect.timeout=30000
java.runtime.version=1.6.0_10-b33
swing.defaultlaf=com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.Windo...
release.dir=3.0
user.name=Stefan
device-manager.object-registry.host=localhost
device-manager.title=Java ME SDK 3.0 Device Manager
user.language=de
sun.boot.library.path=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre...
java.version=1.6.0_10
user.timezone=Europe/Berlin
sun.arch.data.model=32
product.copyright=<br>Copyright &copy; 2009 Sun Microsy...
java.endorsed.dirs=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre...
sun.cpu.isalist=pentium_pro+mmx pentium_pro pentium+m...
sun.jnu.encoding=Cp1252
file.encoding.pkg=sun.io
file.separator=\
java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification
java.class.version=50.0
user.country=DE
java.home=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre
netbeans.buildnumber=200812180001
java.vm.info=mixed mode, sharing
org.openide.version=deprecated
org.openide.TopManager=org.netbeans.core.NonGui
os.version=6.0
jsr229.wmatool.phone-number=5550000
netbeans.system_http_proxy=DIRECT
window_id=Java_ME_SDK_DeviceManager
sun.awt.keepWorkingSetOnMinimize=true
path.separator=;
java.vm.version=11.0-b15
user.variant=
netbeans.dynamic.classpath=C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platfor...
http.server.port=54465
java.awt.printerjob=sun.awt.windows.WPrinterJob
emulator.arguments=-ea
sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle
awt.toolkit=sun.awt.windows.WToolkit
org.openide.major.version=IDE/1
device-manager.object-registry.port=1299
useJavaUtilZip=true
org.openide.TopManager.GUI=true
sun.awt.exception.handler=org.netbeans.core.startup.TopLogging$...
user.home=C:\Users\Stefan
netbeans.home=C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platfor...
emulator.startup.timeout=20000
java.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
org.xml.sax.driver=com.sun.org.apache.xerces.internal.ja...
java.library.path=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre...
supports.rotation=false
java.vendor.url=http://java.sun.com/
java.vm.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
java.runtime.name=Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment
java.class.path=C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platfor...
product.full.name=Java(TM) Platform Micro Edition SDK 3.0
jdk.home=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10
java.vm.specification.name=Java Virtual Machine Specification
work.dir=work
org.openide.specification.version=6.2
java.vm.specification.version=1.0
sun.os.patch.level=Service Pack 1
sun.cpu.endian=little
java.io.tmpdir=C:\Users\Stefan\AppData\Local\Temp\
java.vendor.url.bug=http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport...
netbeans.dirs=C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platfor...
orientation=NORMAL
java.awt.graphicsenv=sun.awt.Win32GraphicsEnvironment
os.arch=x86
java.util.logging.config.class=org.netbeans.core.startup.TopLogging
java.ext.dirs=C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_10\jre...
jsr120.wmatool.phone-number=987654321
user.dir=C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platfor...
device-manager.object-registry.name=device-manager
line.separator=

java.vm.name=Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
uc.enabled=true
product.shortname=Java(TM) ME Platform SDK 3.0
file.encoding=Cp1252
netbeans.system_http_non_proxy_hosts=
java.specification.version=1.6
toolkits.dir=javame-sdk
[      0]   INFO - ootstrap.PropertyEditorManager - Registering custom property editors 
[    119]   INFO - bootstrap.ObjectGraphProcessor - Consolidating dependencies... 
[    219]   INFO - bootstrap.ObjectGraphProcessor - Consolidated dependencies... 
[    319]   INFO - bootstrap.ObjectGraphProcessor - Calculating order... 
[    421]   INFO - bootstrap.ObjectGraphProcessor - Calculated order 
[    525]   INFO - un.jme.toolkit.bootstrap.Batch - Initializing objects... 
[    627]   INFO - un.jme.toolkit.bootstrap.Batch - Applying I18N 
[    731]   INFO - un.jme.toolkit.bootstrap.Batch - Initialized objects 
[    831]   INFO - un.jme.toolkit.bootstrap.Batch - Calling create() methods... 
[    932]   INFO - un.jme.toolkit.bootstrap.Batch - Calling start() methods... 
[   1032]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[   2174]   WARN - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Remote object server is not running at service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[   2277]   INFO - l.process.GenericProcessRunner - Starting process: C:\Program Files\Java\Java_ME_platform_SDK_3.0/bin/device-manager.exe 
[   3384]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[   5483]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[   7585]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[   9683]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[  11783]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[  13883]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[  15984]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[  18083]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[  20183]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[  22283]   INFO - mpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl - Connecting to service:jmx:rmi:///jndi/rmi://localhost:1299/device-manager 
[  23385]  ERROR - un.jme.toolkit.bootstrap.Batch - Problem calling start() on DeviceManagerConnection 
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at com.sun.jme.toolkit.bootstrap.Batch.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.jme.toolkit.bootstrap.Batch.tryInvoke(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.jme.toolkit.bootstrap.Batch.startObjects(Unknown Source)
	at org.netbeans.modules.javame.common.container.Module.start(Module.java:21)
	at org.netbeans.modules.javame.common.container.ContainerSupport.startModule(ContainerSupport.java:67)
	at org.netbeans.modules.javame.common.container.devicemanager.DevicemanagerHelper.getDeviceManagerConnection(DevicemanagerHelper.java:41)
	at org.netbeans.modules.javame.common.container.devicemanager.DevicemanagerHelper.ensureConnected(DevicemanagerHelper.java:48)
	at org.netbeans.modules.javame.common.container.devicemanager.DevicemanagerHelper.getDeviceManager(DevicemanagerHelper.java:84)
	at org.netbeans.modules.javame.platform.jme_sdk.autoinstaller.AutoInstaller.ensureDMStarted(AutoInstaller.java:292)
	at org.netbeans.modules.javame.platform.jme_sdk.autoinstaller.AutoInstaller.restored(AutoInstaller.java:63)
	at org.netbeans.core.startup.NbInstaller.loadCode(NbInstaller.java:421)
	at org.netbeans.core.startup.NbInstaller.load(NbInstaller.java:342)
	at org.netbeans.ModuleManager.enable(ModuleManager.java:906)
	at org.netbeans.core.startup.ModuleList.installNew(ModuleList.java:428)
	at org.netbeans.core.startup.ModuleList.trigger(ModuleList.java:364)
	at org.netbeans.core.startup.ModuleSystem.restore(ModuleSystem.java:276)
	at org.netbeans.core.startup.Main.getModuleSystem(Main.java:165)
	at org.netbeans.core.startup.Main.start(Main.java:312)
	at org.netbeans.core.startup.TopThreadGroup.run(TopThreadGroup.java:110)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
Caused by: java.io.IOException: Failed to retrieve RMIServer stub: javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException [Root exception is java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: localhost; nested exception is: 
	java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect]
	at javax.management.remote.rmi.RMIConnector.connect(RMIConnector.java:323)
	at javax.management.remote.JMXConnectorFactory.connect(JMXConnectorFactory.java:248)
	at com.sun.jme.toolkit.remoting.client.rmiimpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.jme.toolkit.remoting.client.rmiimpl.ObjectServerConnectionImpl.start(Unknown Source)
	... 24 more
Caused by: javax.naming.ServiceUnavailableException [Root exception is java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: localhost; nested exception is: 
	java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect]
	at com.sun.jndi.rmi.registry.RegistryContext.lookup(RegistryContext.java:101)
	at com.sun.jndi.toolkit.url.GenericURLContext.lookup(GenericURLContext.java:185)
	at javax.naming.InitialContext.lookup(InitialContext.java:392)
	at javax.management.remote.rmi.RMIConnector.findRMIServerJNDI(RMIConnector.java:1871)
	at javax.management.remote.rmi.RMIConnector.findRMIServer(RMIConnector.java:1841)
	at javax.management.remote.rmi.RMIConnector.connect(RMIConnector.java:257)
	... 27 more
Caused by: java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: localhost; nested exception is: 
	java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(TCPEndpoint.java:601)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(TCPChannel.java:198)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.newConnection(TCPChannel.java:184)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastRef.newCall(UnicastRef.java:322)
	at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl_Stub.lookup(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.jndi.rmi.registry.RegistryContext.lookup(RegistryContext.java:97)
	... 32 more
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:366)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:519)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:469)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:366)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:180)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(RMIDirectSocketFactory.java:22)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(RMIMasterSocketFactory.java:128)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(TCPEndpoint.java:595)
	... 37 more
SCHWERWIEGEND [org.netbeans.modules.javame.common.container.devicemanager.DevicemanagerHelper]: Cannot connect to device manager
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:366)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:519)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:469)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:366)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:180)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createSocket(RMIDirectSocketFactory.java:22)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createSocket(RMIMasterSocketFactory.java:128)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(
```

Device Manager lässt sich ohne Probleme starte, nur das Developer Studio gibt diese Fehlermeldung aus. Was kann ich da machen?

Danke!

PS: Da eine Antwort recht dringend wäre, habe ich auch noch einmal an einer anderen Stelle nachgefragt: J2MeForum :: Thema anzeigen - Java Mobile SDK 3 - Can't Connect to Device Manager


----------



## Noctarius (10. Jul 2009)

Möglicherweise als Administrator starten wegen der UAC?


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Möglicherweise als Administrator starten wegen der UAC?



Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, wäre aber eine Idee. Danke  ! Ich glaube ich würde mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen, wenns daran liegt (und mir sofort Linux holen).

Für andere Vorschläge wäre ich aber trotzdem dankbar  (für den Fall, dass es nicht daran liegt) .


----------



## Noctarius (10. Jul 2009)

Ist unter Vista immer das Erste was ich versuche wenn etwas nicht starten will  Zweites ist immer Kompatibilitätsmodus, der sollte aber bei Java ziemlich unnütz sein


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2009)

Ja ... Vista ... je länger ich es verwende, desto mehr regt es mich auf  . Vor allem: Es läd ja bis zu nem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ohne Probleme ganz normal. Aber dann so bei 99% (wies halt immer ist  ) stürzt es ab.


----------



## Noctarius (10. Jul 2009)

Och ich mag mein Vista zum zocken. Beim Programmieren bleib ich doch lieber bei Ubuntu  (Sollte ich mich beim Spielen mal über Vista aufregen stehen ja noch ne helle und ne dunkle Konsole im Wohnzimmer xD *Produktnamen bitte reindenken* ;-))

Hast du das Problem jetzt gelöst?


----------



## The_S (10. Jul 2009)

Nee, konnts noch nicht ausprobieren. Vermutlich frühestens Samstag/Sonntag. Wenns dumm läuft auch erst am Montag.


----------



## The_S (13. Jul 2009)

Hat leider nichts geholfen


----------



## Noctarius (13. Jul 2009)

Hm sorry, dann auch keine Idee =/

Standard SUN JDK oder IBM oder was nutzt du?

edit: Vergiss die Frage -.- (wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil )

Nee dann auch keine Idee


----------



## The_S (13. Jul 2009)

Schade, trotzdem danke. Evtl hat ja wer anderes noch nen Geistesblitz


----------



## The_S (17. Jul 2009)

Selbes Problem tritt jetzt auch unter XP auf. Es ging aber zuerst ein paar Tage alles. Jetzt nicht mehr  .


----------



## The_S (20. Jul 2009)

Und jetzt gehts wieder auf XP ... das versteh einer ???:L :bahnhof: . Ich vermute ja mal fast, dass sich das SDK mit einem anderen Programm beist ... nur mit welchem?


----------



## Noctarius (20. Jul 2009)

Mach doch ne VM mit Linux


----------



## The_S (20. Jul 2009)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Mach doch ne VM mit Linux



Ähm ... NEIN!


----------



## The_S (20. Jul 2009)

Um das Ganze noch ein wenig kurioser werden zu lassen, habe ich das Studio jetzt noch einmal gestartet (auf XP). Jetzt kommt die Fehlermeldung wieder. Das Programm startet aber trotzdem und man kann auch ganz normal damit arbeiten. Ich bin etwas irritiert :shock:


----------

